# Stocking 10 gallon tank



## AquaticGirl101 (Nov 3, 2012)

Hello everyone, I need some suggestions with stocking a ten gallon tank (Yes it will be cycled, heated, and filtered). I would like some guppies (all male), but what other fish can I keep with them? I have done some research, but can't find any good information. All suggestions are welcome!! Thank you.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Apple Snails.


----------



## inuudo (Aug 21, 2012)

I had three male endlers (similar to guppies), nine neon tetras, and an apple snail in a ten gallon planted tank. It's a great combo for that size tank. (I've since switched everything over to a 20 gallon long and have added another 15 neon tetras.)


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Rcs.


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

5 guppies + 1 apple snail is fine for a 10g.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Just try only Males.


----------



## Meggie6347 (Jun 18, 2012)

I absolutely love my balloon mollies! Unlike most mollies, you can put them in a ten gallon  just be aware of the female to male ratio


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Plus Mollies are hardwater but PREFER brackish.


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

You can keep mollies in freshwater, but their lifespan would probably shorten.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

They will probably be less healthy too.


----------

